# Dulcies Diary



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Well Ive been with Eddy since sunday, he seems ok he laughed his socks off when I whipped his kipper off the grill  he had cornflakes tuesday and let me have the milk dreggs my designated driver said he shouldnt :confused1: but I like it we had sardines on toast this morning I got my own :thumbsup: I had fun at lunch time too I hid under the chair in the bedroom and had my driver fly over to find me I did it sunday to Eddy thinks Ive gone outside so when I get found I get HUGE cuddles its nice AND Eddy let me ON HIS BED WHENEVER I WANT :lol:

Laters
Dulcie,, puuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

who's Dulcie tasha


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yea whos dulcie  you havnt said anymore *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

see this thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/18083-baby-arrival-requires-home-pet-cat-dulcie.html


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless - great to see Dulcie has settled in.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

aww sounds like Dulcie is having a great time in his new home. Glad you are both happy


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

sorry guys not been in the greatest of health and between Kasi being poorley and Dulcie Ive been spread a bit thin

Dulcie has settled in reasonably well given the abrupt unavoidable change she still takes herself off and hides in the day which confuses Eddy although hes stopped calling in a panic shes lost, his old cat used to spend the day on his lap whereas Dulcie is used to being on her own through the day so finding a bit strange to have someone around all the time but shes a she so she will adapt eventually


----------

